# Pete Carrol leaving USC....



## dave29 (Feb 18, 2007)

.....for the Seattle Seahawks head coaching job. 


That was kinda a shock:eek2:


----------



## JM Anthony (Nov 16, 2003)

... especially to Jim Mora!


----------



## dave29 (Feb 18, 2007)

JM Anthony said:


> ... especially to Jim Mora!


I bet it wasn't too big of a shock to Mora !rolling


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

Actually, the best thing about this... war Sanchez' response that I saw on ESPN.

Sanchez was quoted as saying "I don't agree with his decision to go to the NFL. Statistics show..."



That was the quote of the weekend!


----------



## lwilli201 (Dec 22, 2006)

I think he is running away from this job, considering the investigations going on. The Reggie Bush saga still goes on. There was so much smoke around that story, I can not believe they have not found the fire yet. There is also the drug problem of a former assistent that may turn into a lawsuit against Carrol. In any case, he is bailing out of USC.

http://www.sportingnews.com/blog/Th...estigation_'hasten'_carroll's_exit_to_seattle


----------



## JM Anthony (Nov 16, 2003)

It will be interesting to see what happens with the Hawks over the next couple of years. Hopefully they'll be able to get things turned around. The last few years have been a little rocky.

Mora was in front of the media just a couple days before this broke saying he expected to be around. That must have been a little tough. Of course $12 million can smooth over a lot of hurt feelings. 

John


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

He can have his players payed like at USC...it's legal, now!


----------



## ThunderRoad (May 13, 2006)

What surprised me about this is Seattle isn't the most high-profile franchise that you would expect someone of Carroll's stature in football would go to. Something tells me he's, as they would say, "getting out of dodge". I figured Seattle must've had a big name lined up that they didn't fire Mora a day or 2 after the regular season, but waited until the Friday to do so. Looking at Carroll's record in the NFL, 6-10 with the Jets, 28-23 with New England, I'll be surprised if he lasts the entire 5 years. I think he'll wait for the dust to settle in regards to USC and return to the college game in a few years, going to a school down in the Southeast (not necessarily the SEC).


----------



## tcusta00 (Dec 31, 2007)

The NFL and NCAA seem to have a revolving door back and forth between coaching staffs. Can't cut it in the NFL? Go find a college team to save. Ooops, that didn't work, screwed some things up there, let's go find a floundering NFL team that needs saving to build up the ol' reputation again and go back to college in another 5-10 years. Yeah, that's the ticket.


----------



## dhines (Aug 16, 2006)

lol, you guys are so foolish for believing the media hype. there is no way major penalties are coming down at USC and PC is not running from looming penalties.

don't believe all the anti-USC items in the press. if there was anything major coming down at USC, it would already be leaked.

as an alumni and athletic supporter i will say this . . . if i had to guess it is president sample running PC out of town. sample has very little tolerance for BS, and i think he is tired of seeing USC's reputation tarnished by these constant mentioning of violations, etc. word is, very soon mike garrett will also be gone. honestly, i am fine with that . . . i am still pissed at him for what he did to john robinson.

will there be a few lost scholarships, sure. but, will all the talent that USC is loaded with, what does that really matter?

btw, i find it funny that anyone from the state of texas makes a remark about USC and cheating. if that isn't the pot calling the kettle black, i don't know what is.


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

dhines said:


> lol, you guys are so foolish for believing the media hype. there is no way major penalties are coming down at USC and PC is not running from looming penalties.
> 
> don't believe all the anti-USC items in the press. if there was anything major coming down at USC, it would already be leaked.
> 
> ...


Yeah...USC athletics never do wrong, it's all the media. :lol: 
O.J. Mayo's scandal was media hype, too? :lol: Postseason play, Pac-10 tournament, all 2007-08 victories, money from the NCAA tournament? All forfeited.
Reggie Bush & Joe McKnight never received benefits, either, right? More media hype? :lol:

Granted, USC's actions are not as blatantly bad as SMU's, it's not media hype. Shady stuff happens everywhere, but don't be in denial it happens at USC. :nono2:


----------



## dhines (Aug 16, 2006)

sigma1914 said:


> Yeah...USC athletics never do wrong, it's all the media. :lol:
> O.J. Mayo's scandal was media hype, too? :lol: Postseason play, Pac-10 tournament, all 2007-08 victories, money from the NCAA tournament? All forfeited.
> Reggie Bush & Joe McKnight never received benefits, either, right? More media hype? :lol:
> 
> Granted, USC's actions are not as blatantly bad as SMU's, it's not media hype. Shady stuff happens everywhere, but don't be in denial it happens at USC. :nono2:


never did i say that they don't do anything wrong . . . i think individuals do bad things, but not the school. the basketball coach f'ed up, and he is gone, the penalty has been applied.

you tell me what USC could have done to stop bush or mcknight. USC reported these guys as soon as it was brought to their attention. enough said, that is a done story.

btw, i am still waiting to hear how bush's father-in-law getting benefits has anything to do with USC, bush or the athletic department. i think you are missing my point, shady stuff does indeed happen everywhere . . . the difference is when the university participates. at USC, that isn't happening so i am not concerned.

like i said, this will result in a few lost scholarships . . . nothing more.


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

dhines said:


> ...
> 
> btw, i am still waiting to hear how bush's father-in-law getting benefits has anything to do with USC, bush or the athletic department. i think you are missing my point, shady stuff does indeed happen everywhere . . . the difference is when the university participates. at USC, that isn't happening so i am not concerned. . .


Bush and his family received cash and benefits during the 2004 and 2005 college football seasons. You can't sit there & say USC didn't know. Come on?

* *$623.63 for a hotel stay by Bush* at the Venetian Resort & Casino in Las Vegas from March 11-13, 2005, charged to Michaels, according to a document signed by Bush.
* *$1,574.86 for a stay by Bush* at the Manchester Hyatt in San Diego from March 4-6, 2005, paid for by Michaels, according to a hotel document, a hotel employee and a source.
* Approximately *$13,000 to Bush* from New Era to purchase and modify a car, three sources said.
* As reported by Yahoo! Sports in April, $54,000 in rent-free living for a year at Michaels' $757,500 home in Spring Valley, Calif., according to Michaels and San Diego attorney Brian Watkins.
* Also from previous Yahoo! reports, $28,000 from Michaels to help Bush's family settle pre-existing debt, according to Michaels and Watkins.
* *Thousands of dollars in spending money to both Bush* and his family from the prospective agents, according to multiple sources.


----------



## ziggy29 (Nov 18, 2004)

The good thing about this from Carroll's point of view is that now his players can be paid *above* the table...


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

The NFL has changed tremendously since Pete's last stint in the league...it'll be interesting if and how he makes it this time around.


----------



## dhines (Aug 16, 2006)

sigma1914 said:


> Bush and his family received cash and benefits during the 2004 and 2005 college football seasons. You can't sit there & say USC didn't know. Come on?
> 
> * *$623.63 for a hotel stay by Bush* at the Venetian Resort & Casino in Las Vegas from March 11-13, 2005, charged to Michaels, according to a document signed by Bush.
> * *$1,574.86 for a stay by Bush* at the Manchester Hyatt in San Diego from March 4-6, 2005, paid for by Michaels, according to a hotel document, a hotel employee and a source.
> ...


bush received, or his family? though i don't think it is right, it is not illegal for a family memeber to receive benefits from an agent, etc. i don't think it has ever been proven that bush received anything.

just like mcknight, the car was given to his 'babby momma' (that term makes me laugh), and nothing was illegal until it was said that he was driving the car.

bottom line, USC reported what they knew about bush and mcknight . . . and so long as it isn't proven that either of them directly received anything, there is nothing that the NCAA can do.

do i think that is right, no. do i think that is fair, no. but i will say this . . . when a player enters a contract to play football at a university, the parties to the contract are the NCAA, the university and the player. what right does the NCAA or university have to say what the players relatives can do?

i am telling you, it damn sure sounds like the player is cheating . . . but what can the NCAA or university do? i know for a fact that USC reported mcknight to the proper authorities when it was found out that his girlfriend had a car from an agent. that is when USC told mcknight "we don't like it, but there is nothing we can do. we have reported it to the NCAA and if you ever drive the vehicle, you (and the football team) will be in a heap of trouble."

btw, i think it is safe to say that much of the 'proof' is coming from a source that was initially trying to bribe bush. IMO, anything that isn't verified by an independent party is nothing more than junk. please spare me because i think:

1) bush was corrupt
2) the agents were corrupt
and
3) the bush family is corrupt

IMO, i don't think any of them can be used as evidence as they are all very biased and untrustworthy.

i would be interested to see what 'independent' dirt they have on bush, etc. until i see that, it is all garbage to me. that being said, do you really think that less than 20k being tied to bush is significant? hell, do your homework and you will see this kind of junk happens all the time and usually only results in a few scholarships lost, etc.


----------



## JM Anthony (Nov 16, 2003)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> The NFL has changed tremendously since Pete's last stint in the league...it'll be interesting if and how he makes it this time around.


And I suspect Pete has changed quite a bit as well. It will be interesting to see how the Seattle sports community handles the change at the helm. I suspect they'll give him the benefit of the doubt, at least for a while. Even though Mora was a hometown kid, a lot of folks were really frustrated by the last season or two.

John


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

Lane Kiffin will replace Carrol....IMO, very bad idea. He's done some very shady things at Tennessee this year.


----------



## dhines (Aug 16, 2006)

sigma1914 said:


> Lane Kiffin will replace Carrol....IMO, very bad idea. He's done some very shady things at Tennessee this year.


don't get me wrong, but you come across as very much a non-USC fan, therefore your opinion is biased (to say the least). you mind clarifying these shady things that kiffin did? he was at USC for 5 years or so, and i don't recall him committing one single violation.

when coaching at UT did kiffin say some really stupid stuff, yep. did he commit one or two really minor violations, i think so. but, to try to say he is a 'shady' guy just shows that either 1) you have an agenda, 2) you have no idea what you are talking about, or 3) a combination of the both.

btw, i am still awaiting your response to my points about bush, etc.

regards.


----------



## cheryl10 (Dec 15, 2009)

Carroll left because USC is expected to face stiff penalties for major recruiting violations and improper benefits given to football players. Seattle must think Carroll will better in the NFL this time around. I thought his cheerleading type style worked better in college than the pros. Is he taking his grad student girlfriend with him to Seattle?


----------



## DCSholtis (Aug 7, 2002)

dhines said:


> don't get me wrong, but you come across as very much a non-USC fan, therefore your opinion is biased (to say the least). you mind clarifying these shady things that kiffin did? he was at USC for 5 years or so, and i don't recall him committing one single violation.
> 
> when coaching at UT did kiffin say some really stupid stuff, yep. did he commit one or two really minor violations, i think so. but, to try to say he is a 'shady' guy just shows that either 1) you have an agenda, 2) you have no idea what you are talking about, or 3) a combination of the both.
> 
> ...


Kiffin commited SIX minor violations not one or two. First day on the job was when violation number one occurred. Then he was talking smack all season to the other SEC coaches. His previous stint at USC was not even as OC. Once this guy sees a job he wants he will do anything to tank at wherever he's at in order to go where he wants. Look at the Raiders, he basically was begging to get fired as he already had Tennesee lined up by the end of that last season. Hell Phil Fulmer has to be laughing at this turn of events after the way he was treated in his last year there. And yes I understand Fulmer was never a favorite either due to what happened with Johnny Majors.


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

dhines said:


> don't get me wrong, but you come across as very much a non-USC fan, therefore your opinion is biased (to say the least). you mind clarifying these shady things that kiffin did? he was at USC for 5 years or so, and i don't recall him committing one single violation.
> 
> when coaching at UT did kiffin say some really stupid stuff, yep. did he commit one or two really minor violations, i think so. but, to try to say he is a 'shady' guy just shows that either 1) you have an agenda, 2) you have no idea what you are talking about, or 3) a combination of the both.
> 
> ...


:lol: You are in total denial of you're alum. I bolded everything illegal Bush did. As for your Saint Kiffin:


> During Kiffin's tenure the Volunteers reported six minor NCAA violations ranging from mock news conferences for prospects to mentioning recruits by name on the radio and on his Twitter and Facebook accounts. Three freshman players were charged in an attempted robbery near campus, and the university recently confirmed that the NCAA is looking into the activities of members of the university's Orange Pride student ambassador program as possible recruiting violations.


----------



## DCSholtis (Aug 7, 2002)

sigma1914 said:


> :lol: You are in total denial of you're alum. I bolded everything illegal Bush did. As for your Saint Kiffin:


Kif is actually going from one investigation infested program right into another. :lol:


----------



## cheryl10 (Dec 15, 2009)

sigma1914 said:


> Lane Kiffin will replace Carrol....IMO, very bad idea. He's done some very shady things at Tennessee this year.


completely agree. One would have thought that usc would have brought in a well respected coach to take over the corrupt program Cheat Carroll left in LA. But they replaced him with a disrespectful loud mouth who has broken ncaa rules at tennessee. Lane Kiffin will likely lead usc to more ncaa probation.


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

DCSholtis said:


> Kif is actually going from one investigation infested program right into another. :lol:


:lol: Exactly...I wonder how quickly he'll violate NCAA rules this time. His 1st day violation at Tennessee was impressive.


----------



## DCSholtis (Aug 7, 2002)

sigma1914 said:


> :lol: Exactly...I wonder how quickly he'll violate NCAA rules this time. His 1st day violation at Tennessee was impressive.


I give it until say....7pm est tonight when he holds his first press conference. :lol: Ogeron is already calling Tennessee recruits and tell them NOT to go to class so they could possibly follow to USC. Now that can't be legal. Best part of all this is soon Al Davis will be holding a press conference possibly in conjunction with Cable's firing (which I hope he doesn't do but whatever), because you know one of those wise ass reporters will bring up Kiffin and USC. The old man will go OFF I guarantee it. Al loves USC and obviously hates Kiff. :lol:


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

DCSholtis said:


> I give it until say....7pm est tonight when he holds his first press conference. :lol: Ogeron is already calling Tennessee recruits and tell them NOT to go to class so they could possibly follow to USC. Now that can't be legal. Best part of all this is soon Al Davis will be holding a press conference possibly in conjunction with Cable's firing (which I hope he doesn't do but whatever), because you know one of those wise ass reporters will bring up Kiffin and USC. The old man will go OFF I guarantee it. Al loves USC and obviously hates Kiff. :lol:


I bet those kids from that South Carolina high school, who had improper visits from Tenn "hostesses," will be new USC players.


----------



## dhines (Aug 16, 2006)

the only people having issues with the truth are you guys . . . USC has internal controls in place that would never allow for the nonsense that kiffin did while at UT.

keep bringing the hate, as it just shows how much it hurts for you guys to USC as continually one of the top 10 college football programs.

and to repeat, the only thing that bush did (per your notes) amounted to less than 20k in agent bribe money . . . everything else went to his family (which is not illegal, it should be but it isn't).

DC --

actually it is legal because . . . they have not signed and they have not attended school yet. for the moment, they are no different than any other recruit (and therefore fairgame).

you guys should really understand the facts before you start blasting away.


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

dhines said:


> the only people having issues with the truth are you guys . . . USC has internal controls in place that would never allow for the nonsense that kiffin did while at UT.


Riiiight, the USC internal controls did real good the last few years! :lol:



> keep bringing the hate, as it just shows how much it hurts for you guys to USC as continually one of the top 10 college football programs.


They finished this years AP & USA Today ranked 22 & 20, respectively.



> and to repeat, the only thing that bush did (per your notes) amounted to less than 20k in agent bribe money . . . everything else went to his family (which is not illegal, it should be but it isn't).


LMAO...So it's no big deal Bush received $20k in bribes & gifts? Only a USC alum/fan would say it's ok.



> you guys should really understand the facts before you start blasting away.


Maybe you should remove your blinders and accept the fact that USC's athletics isn't a group of angels.


----------



## dhines (Aug 16, 2006)

sigma1914 said:


> Riiiight, the USC internal controls did real good the last few years! :lol:


you do understand what internal conrtols are, correct? they are in place to report any and all potential violations, so as to ensure that any violations are only applicable to the player and not the university. you tell me, if a player is a cheat, what can the university do except report it?



sigma1914 said:


> They finished this years AP & USA Today ranked 22 & 20, respectively.


yeah, and that was our down year. how many programs can say that?



sigma1914 said:


> LMAO...So it's no big deal Bush received $20k in bribes & gifts? Only a USC alum/fan would say it's ok.


RIF
this was in response to your near death claims of USC football . . . sadly this kind of stuff happens all the time and it doesn't lead to anything more than a few scholarships lost (at most)



sigma1914 said:


> Maybe you should remove your blinders and accept the fact that USC's athletics isn't a group of angels.


maybe you should remove your blinders and understand the difference between my belief in the system of internal controls, their function, and their ability to shield the university from cheating players like bush, oj mayo, etc.

in 9 months time you will be eating crow because USC will once again be in the top 10 and there will be no major penalties applied by the NCAA.

deal with it, whoever you support just isn't as good as USC.


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

dhines said:


> you do understand what internal conrtols are, correct? they are in place to report any and all potential violations, so as to ensure that any violations are only applicable to the player and not the university. you tell me, if a player is a cheat, what can the university do except report it?
> 
> yeah, and that was our down year. how many programs can say that?
> 
> ...


I admit that USC is a great program. UT is about equal to USC. I guess you are still upset over the 2006 (2005 season) Rose Bowl.

Here's some records UT holds
* Texas holds an NCAA record for most consecutive weeks ranked in the AP Top 25 at 155.
* Texas ranks as the 2nd most winningest NCAA college football program with an 845-317-33 all-time win/loss record as of 2009.
* Texas ranks 2nd in the NCAA post-season bowl game appearances with 48 appearances as of 2008 with a 25-21-2 record.
* Texas holds an NCAA record for most winning seasons at 105 out of 116 seasons of football.
* Texas is the only football program to post at least 10 wins in every season since 2001.
* Texas is the only football program to post at least 9 wins in every season since 1998.
* Texas ranks 2nd in the NCAA post-season bowl game appearances with 48 appearances as of 2008 with a 25-21-2 record.
* 12 Straight post season appearances with 8-3 bowl record since 1998 (Longest in Big 12, 4th Longest in NCAA)
* 4 BCS Bowl appearances with 3-1 record in BCS Bowl games (75%) 2nd winningest trailing only LSU at 4-0 (100%)
* Texas is tied for 3rd place with most all-time bowl victories.


----------



## DCSholtis (Aug 7, 2002)

http://bucknuts.com/index.php/Blog/...Football+Recruiting+News)&utm_content=Twitter



> One USC fan's perspective of his favorite football team's new head coach.
> 
> "You're the joke of the neighborhood, what do you care if you're felling good?"
> -Supertramp-Take the Long Way Home-1979
> ...


:lol:


----------



## dhines (Aug 16, 2006)

sigma1914 said:


> I admit that USC is a great program. UT is about equal to USC. I guess you are still upset over the 2006 (2005 season) Rose Bowl.
> 
> Here's some records UT holds
> * Texas holds an NCAA record for most consecutive weeks ranked in the AP Top 25 at 155.
> ...


i was waiting for you to boast such nonsense . . . simply put:

USC has as many national titles in the past decade as UT has over the past 40 years. bottom line, you guys aren't even the (historically) best team in your conference, as that would be oklahoma. the one team that could be justifiably compared to USC (out of the big 12) would be oklahoma, not texas.

upset over the 2006 rose bowl? no more than you are upset for getting beat just a few days ago . . .

is texas one of the top 10 all-time programs? that argument could be made, but it isn't a lock. on the other hand, i don't think there is a single credible college football analyst that would exclude USC from the top 10, and most likely not excluded from top 5.


----------



## dhines (Aug 16, 2006)

DCSholtis said:


> http://bucknuts.com/index.php/Blog/...Football+Recruiting+News)&utm_content=Twitter
> 
> :lol:


all of this coming from a raider fan . . . now that is credibility. were you even alive the last time they won a superbowl?

responding to your nonsense of a post, we will be just fine with kiffin thanks. i for one am not worried about the future of our program.


----------



## Lee L (Aug 15, 2002)

dhines said:


> responding to your nonsense of a post, we will be just fine with kiffin thanks. i for one am not worried about the future of our program.


The funny thing is that lots of Tennessee people were saying the exact same things a few months ago and all year as press people constantly pointed out every little thing about Kiffin. (personally, the constant harping on 6 secondary violations is BS IMO as all schools have secondary violations every year, but no one is reporting it). I know he says that USC is home but I somehow doubt that will keep him from jumping to the NFL. Now LA better hope to not get an NFL team as he would be campaigning for that job from the word go through his agent.

I have to say, I still think he is a good coach and has much more potential that what lots of people say, but he does have to stay somewhere long enough to prove it eventually. Hopefully for all the people involved with USC, he does that there.


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

dhines said:


> USC has as many national titles in the past decade as UT has over the past 40 years. bottom line, you guys aren't even the (historically) best team in your conference, as that would be oklahoma. the one team that could be justifiably compared to USC (out of the big 12) would be oklahoma, not texas.


UT has actual competition in their conference. Has another Pac-10 school ever been a legit national powerhouse for more than 1 year? Washington, in 1991 was the Pac-10s last national title winner not named USC.

Bottom line, USC is great, but the Pac-10 isn't in football.


----------



## dhines (Aug 16, 2006)

Lee L said:


> The funny thing is that lots of Tennessee people were saying the exact same things a few months ago and all year as press people constantly pointed out every little thing about Kiffin. (personally, the constant harping on 6 secondary violations is BS IMO as all schools have secondary violations every year, but no one is reporting it). I know he says that USC is home but I somehow doubt that will keep him from jumping to the NFL. Now LA better hope to not get an NFL team as he would be campaigning for that job from the word go through his agent.
> 
> I have to say, I still think he is a good coach and has much more potential that what lots of people say, but he does have to stay somewhere long enough to prove it eventually. Hopefully for all the people involved with USC, he does that there.


kiffin is young and immature, and therefore not ready for the SEC. at USC he will have a ton of babbysitter . . . as proven by his current harping about 'running a clean program' . . . and because of these babysitters, there won't be an _significant_ issues.

everyone needs to keep in mind that this is a guy with a ton of upward potential, but he made alot of his reputation riding on his fathers coattail.


----------



## flexoffset (Jul 16, 2007)

I am entertained by this thread. 

I have nothing much to add but I do have some experience in supporting a team under NCAA sanctions for approx. 15 years. It isn't fun. It's not fun at all. 
But once the dust settles (and you cough up 35 million clams) you might find a silver lining later on. 

------
My executive summary about NCAA:
Self reporting does not mean you still don't get whacked hard by the NCAA sanctioning idiots. Believe me. We oughta know. 
Indeed, you can't have 24 hour surveillance on players so you better cross your fingers.

USC - Overwhelming evidence something rotten was / is going on. Masterful job covering your tracks, though. Kudos. You deserve Kiffin. Thank you for taking him away from the SEC.

TENN - They're in bed with the NCAA sanctioning committee. Once Phat Phil Fulmer made players go to class, the recruiting tanked.

BAMA - Bear Bryant ticked off the NCAA for so many years they will never stop putting the hate on us.

TEXAS - Your orange is less obnoxious than Tennessee orange. Congrats on being #2 (or wherever you ended up in the polls). Nice job in the game the other night.


----------



## dhines (Aug 16, 2006)

sigma1914 said:


> UT has actual competition in their conference. Has another Pac-10 school ever been a legit national powerhouse for more than 1 year? Washington, in 1991 was the Pac-10s last national title winner not named USC.
> 
> Bottom line, USC is great, but the Pac-10 isn't in football.


as a grandson of an oklahoma all-american, i am very familar with the southwest conference, big 8 and now the big 12. if you are a true fan of college football you will understand one difference between the football 'back home' and that on the west coast . . .

USC is great and the pac 10 is very balanced. there is a reason why the pac10 is always either #1 or #2 in putting players in the NFL, it is because we have a ton of talent playing out here. it is also because of this talent (being spread between 6 - 8 of the pac10 schools), we don't have programs that win year after year.

it is a fact that oklahoma and texas get 90% of the stud recruits from the state of texas, and everyone else is left with picking over the mess. that is the reason that they are continually winning the big12.

when you have no competitors, you always end up winning your conference. what are the odds of anyone outside of OU or texas winning the big12 over the next 3 - 4 seasons? if i had to bet, i would say it would be less than 5% chance.

when you combine that with the advantage of having a conference championship game, that tells you why the big 12 are always in the BCS title game. and common sense says, the more times you are in the championship game, the more championships you will have.

bottom line, there are quite a few teams in the pac10 that should have had a shot at the title, but they never did. the perfect example would be oregon in . . . 2001? when nebraska got the nod ahead of them. until the pac10 goes to 12 teams they will be at a disadvantage and their parity will continue to kill them.

to counter this, i will say there are a few big12 teams that had no business being in the championship game. most clearly, the nebraska team that was given the nod ahead of oregon. additionally, what about when OU got in instead of LSU.

no matter how the media twists it, the championship is a popularity game. teams that are traditional powerhouses can overcome being in a disadvantaged conference, but those without that history will continued to get hosed. i don't have the numbers in front of me, but i would enjoy seeing a winning percentage comparison between pac10 teams and the big12.

and this will continue to be true until a true national champion is crowned via a playoff.


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

flexoffset said:


> TEXAS - Your orange is less obnoxious than Tennessee orange. Congrats on being #2 (or wherever you ended up in the polls). Nice job in the game the other night.


Congrats to you guys...At least the freshman Garrett made it a game. Losing Colt was crushing.


----------



## dhines (Aug 16, 2006)

flexoffset said:


> USC - Overwhelming evidence something rotten was / is going on. Masterful job covering your tracks, though. Kudos. You deserve Kiffin. Thank you for taking him away from the SEC.


just thought i would add . . . as a USC alum, beleive it or not i can relate to your position as an alabama supporter. points of fact are these:

-- the NCAA is always crawling all over USC
-- many other programs in on the west coast do much worse things than USC, but because the NCAA has it in for us, we get nailed.
-- look at the statistical facts, USC is one of the least sactioned teams in the pac10 (behind ASU, UCLA, cal, etc)

every since USC cheated in the late 70's and early 80's, the NCAA has been living on our campus looking for anything to crush us with. because of this, we have very strong internal controls to report most of this crap before the NCAA finds out about it.

did we find out about bush, no. but in fairness, either did the NCAA . . . it was yahoo.com and their sports reporters chasing around bush that led to this, so if USC is bad for missing that, also fault the NCAA. regarding mcknight, from what i have heard, USC is the one that reported him and his car.

with regard to kiffin, that crap he pulled at UT would never happen at USC because the compliance office would be all over him. bottom line, things play more fast and loose in the SEC, and it seems the responsiblity lies more on the coach (and staff) rather than the university; that isn't the case in the pac10.


----------



## dhines (Aug 16, 2006)

sigma1914 said:


> Congrats to you guys...At least the freshman Garrett made it a game. Losing Colt was crushing.


btw, as much as i am busting your [email protected], i should have included that point . . . anyone that can't stand up and cheer for a true freshman qb (without significant playing experience) put in that position, well they aren't a fan of the game.

it was nice to see him show, and it was nice to see what a gentleman colt was following the loss. as i stated my family is from back there, and my grandfather was the one that taught me how to play the game.

the very first rule i learned (in popwarner football) was, after you score a touchdown, win a game, or lose a game . . . be humble and give credit to the people that earned it.

it would be nice if more people on the west coast would learn things such as that, but being in a different region means a different culture, so i accept it.


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

dhines said:


> btw, as much as i am busting your [email protected], i should have included that point . . . anyone that can't stand up and cheer for a true freshman qb (without significant playing experience) put in that position, well they aren't a fan of the game.
> 
> it was nice to see him show, and it was nice to see what a gentleman colt was following the loss. as i stated my family is from back there, and my grandfather was the one that taught me how to play the game.
> 
> ...


It's all good, man. I do thank USC for beating OU that year. It's all in fun & nothing personal.


----------

